# [Self-made Freebie] EastWest Hollywood Strings track templates for REAPER



## rose_aleria (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi people!

I made some REAPER track templates for EastWest Hollywood Strings. They're based on the concepts explained by Nick Phoenix in his tutorial video about Hollywood Strings, which can be found on the Hollywood Strings website, under the Videos tab, here: http://www.soundsonline.com/Hollywood-Strings (The bit about templates is near the end of the video.. like around the last minute.)

Each template uses one Play VST for one orchestra section. So we have 1st Violins, with the Long, Short, and Legato patches loaded in. I have selected the specific patches as per Nick Phoenix's preferences in the video, but chose different Legato patches because I noticed his recommended patches took quite a while to load.

REAPER track templates allow you to quickly set up multiple tracks with the click of a button in the track panel menu. It saves a lot of time if you use them efficiently.

It looks like this:











Where each colour represents a seperate track template - you don't have to load all sections at once, you can load a section by selecting the associated Track Template.

When you load it in, you will notice that there are more tracks in the track view than in the mixer. This is because I noticed that with this kind of setup, it is not useful to have the MIDI tracks visible in the mixer as you rarely adjust the volume of a MIDI track, and it clutters up the mixer. Should you want them to be visible, go into the REAPER Track Manager and you can unhide them 

Also, the tracks are collapsed by default so that they don't suddenly overwhelm your view when you add them. To get to the MIDI tracks, so you can actually select which track you want to record on, you will need to uncollapse the folder.

I'm giving them away for free, since they're just track templates. Here you go! Hope you enjoy 

P.S. I'd like to know if the templates work for you. I have EastWest Composer Cloud and thus I use the latest version of Play as supplied by Composer Cloud. Please do notify me if, say, your seperately-bought version of Hollywood Strings does not work with this.


----------



## JohnBMears (Oct 11, 2016)

Hey Thanks for sharing! Is that video scrambled? Or is there something wrong with my computer?


----------



## rose_aleria (Oct 11, 2016)

JohnBMears said:


> Hey Thanks for sharing! Is that video scrambled? Or is there something wrong with my computer?



You're welcome  I hope it will be useful to you.

There does seem to be some corruption in their video.. you can play it with VLC (https://www.videolan.org/)


----------



## Zak Rahman (May 3, 2018)

I'm about 3 million years late to the party, but these are fantastic, and they helped me a great deal! Just got composer cloud a couple of days ago. This is pure gold, thank you!


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 3, 2018)

It should be pointed out this template works with Hollywood strings Gold.


----------



## rlord1234 (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. Good starting point for me as I just got the HW gold. This works with mine.


----------

